# Inner peace



## Einstein (Mar 16, 2009)

I am passing this on to you because it definitely worked for me today, and we all could probably use more calm in our lives.


Some doctor on tele this morning said that the way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started.  
So, I looked around my house to see things I'd started and hadn't finished and, before leaving  the house this morning, I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of shhhardonay, a bodle of Baileys, a butle of vocka, a pockage of Prunglies, tha mainder of bot Prozic and Valum scriptins, the res of the Chesescke an a box a chocolets.  Yu haf no idr who fkin gud I fel. 

Peas sen dis orn to dem yu fee ar in ned ov inr pece


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 17, 2009)

You really do keep me chuckling.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2019)

Its Friday


----------

